# GB: on turbo kits



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

OK I am waiting to hear info from Team PSI, and 8vturbo.com. I would like to get a fresh account of the people we have in. This is the list so far.
H2oVento















Perfectsoundgolf















ToolFan46n2















Badbennyb















VW2dReAny
1993jetta GL
jasonyates
farfromugen 

Even if your on the list I need you to shot me an E-mail with the following, than you will get a little







next to your name. And another face depends on how serious you are. 
names Vortex, and real name
phone number.. both day and night if you have them
E-mail address, and
how serious you are... 

So far this is what we have from matrix
so stage I is $1995 now costs $1696.75 you save 289.25
stage II is $3495 now costs $2970.75 you save 524.25
stage III is $4195 now costs $3565.74 you save 629.26


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Oooooh! That matrix kit looks promising. If I can convince the wife into letting me spend my entire bonus on my car...








Depending on what the others say, I might have to jump in.
How would it be handled? Would we pay the company directly and they ship to us? I'm not getting burned on another group buy.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (kkozma)*

So kkozma you want in on the list or what?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Don't put me down just yet... Just expressing some interest thats all. How many people do you need for the GB?


[Modified by kkozma, 11:19 AM 11-8-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (kkozma)*

we need as many people as we can get.. usually 10 is required..


----------



## Gaucho (Jan 25, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

1) Is GIAC still doing the "Engine Management Software"?
2) What's the hp/torque for stage I, II & III?
3) For each stage, how much time to install professionally?
4) Is each stage a complete kit? 
5) What's the warranty?
6) Would other parts be required... gauges, exhaust, new clutch, engine mounts????


----------



## vwmotorsports (Oct 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Gaucho)*

GIAC is still doing the chip. The kit is complete, you won't need to buy anything fo it to be fully functional. I'm not sure about the rest, I'll get back to you.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Gaucho)*

It depends on what your haveing done.. bust usuall install time for a stage I is 4-6 hrs. stage II is 6-10 hrs.. depends on if your takeing off the head to install a copper head gasget to lower compression. NO kit is 100% complete. As non of them have a BOV, or guages.. etc. But yes just to slap it on and go.. All the peices are there..


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (vwmotorsports)*

I am waiting to hear back from ATP, and Team PSI.. as matrix has the T3 in all stages, but with Team PSI I get the super 60 with stage II.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

TTT


----------



## JetTAFLiTe (Mar 14, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

id be interested in the ATP kit, not the others tho.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (JetTAFLiTe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]id be interested in the ATP kit, not the others tho.[HR][/HR]​Ok than well have to wait and see.. when I get prices from them.


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (JetTAFLiTe)*

Why not the Matrix? Their stage I is carb pending!







Plus the matrix kit uses a better turbo manifold.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (kkozma)*

nevermind, have fun!


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

H2oVento, you have mail.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

how much time?? I would LOVE a stg1 but have no $$ this min.....


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

quote:[HR][/HR]nevermind, have fun![HR][/HR]​No speed go on we always need your insite..


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

You have time.. The date is set for the end of Feb 2002. 


[Modified by H2oVento, 8:37 AM 11-9-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

OK an update. I have added 1 more name to the list. perfectsoundgolf.. He wants in but can't commit 100% yet. Thats ok. Our dead line is The end of Feb 2002. Wich gives everyone plenty of time to save money. So right now we have 12 people. So save that money it will be hear befor you know it.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

well,
just saying be very wary of team psi. VERY! 
many people flame shops for sending a bad part, or taking a while, but how about a total stiff?
team psi stiffed me on a clutch. i gave it like 3 or 4 weeks before i got mad. that was 3 or 4 weeks with NO email response. i sent him one a day just about, sometimes more.

as for others, they area all the same. nothing is different really with the turbo kits. the only variation they CAN have is in the fueling and timing, and in customer support. if your looking to make some big numbers, dont count on any kit by itself. fueling and timing is the hard part. making the kit is the easy.
with that in mind, good luck.


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I will like to be in the gb but I need to know if it can run off my 92 digifant system xflow.-let me know. Shoot me a mail at [email protected] Thanks, chris.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

I don't think most people here are looking for mad HP. I just want a good 8-10 PSI daily driver.. and those that want all the HP need a good basis to start with.


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Any word on CARB exemption?


----------



## vw mofo (Mar 5, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (FumetsuGolf)*

If there's more than the required 10 people, is there any chance to knock off even more from the price? It sure would be nice to be able to pick up a stage 1 for $1500!


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (kkozma)*

stage #
is just proprietary nomenclature.
what most you guys need is a turbo, manifold, intercooler, pipes, intake pipe, filter, hose clamps, silicone couplings, downpipe, and like 4 bolts for turbo to manifold, 3 bolts for turbo to downpipe, and 3 more for downpipe to cat. Oh, and oil lines and oil pan.
get a pre made downpipe. trust me on that, and just get a pre made oil pan with fitting already on it. with this, it will be easy.
then comes fueling. for 8psi, stock timing is fine. its up to you guys, FMU, or injectors and chip.
this stuff normally sells for like 2 grand. but throw in the BOV, and boost cntlr, and boost gauge, and thats another 200 bucks about.


[Modified by speed51133, 10:46 AM 11-9-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

right 2200 bucks.. well we want it for less.. LOL hance the GB


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

We have another person on the list ToolFan


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Ok that's 13, movin' on up!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

How serious are you about this?? I emailed you about 2 turbo kits. You never got back to me. I have been ready for this for a long time coming so get back to me. Even if you cant get my kit for the VR you can still get my boy his ATP kit.


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Is there any word on CARB exemption?
---
I just noticed this is the second time I have asked this. Sorry for the repeat, but still, IS there any word on CARB exemption??










[Modified by FumetsuGolf, 6:55 AM 11-10-2001]


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

im about about 85% set for feb 2002
98vwgti doug story
2078833933 h 2078859754 w
[email protected]


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

Yes I am interested in the Carb exemption aswell. I emailed h20vento about it. If the kit gets a carb exemption I am in. If the kit does not have the carb exemption I cant get it, sorry guys


----------



## burzum (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (gargameliob)*

I'm very interested in this GB, count me in








free bump too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (burzum)*

Ok people look for more updates soon... I don't get to much computer time on the weekends.. So just bear with me ok.. I did get your e-mails and will answer them as soon as I can, and update the list as soon as I can.. Thanks.. Oh no one from team PSI or ATP has gotten back to me yet.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh no one from team PSI or ATP has gotten back to me yet. [HR][/HR]​ Interesting.......









On the CARB exemption, at this time the kits are not CARB exempt. It is a very expensive and time-involved undertaking.

speed51133,
"as for others, they area all the same. nothing is different really with the turbo kits. the only variation they CAN have is in the fueling and timing, and in customer support."
No flames here, but this is where we are VERY VERY different from the rest--(ATP and TeamPSI.)

If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected]
Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

What about a deal on a FMIC or the KO4 kit for my car from Matrix? The price is $1595, - $250 if I have a KO3 GIAC chip, which I do.
Does matrix have FMIC kits? I can get a ATP FMIC for ~$900, so if Matrix beats that, I'd be in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (16vracer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]What about a deal on a FMIC or the KO4 kit for my car from Matrix? The price is $1595, - $250 if I have a KO3 GIAC chip, which I do.
Does matrix have FMIC kits? I can get a ATP FMIC for ~$900, so if Matrix beats that, I'd be in.[HR][/HR]​
Fred,
This is a GB on 2L 8V turbo kits, not 1.8T stuff. Sorry.
BTW, we haven't progressed on FMIC's yet. It is on the list for our A4 1.8T project car though.
Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Where, if not front mount, is the intercooler mounted? What other parts would be needed to get the max gain and still have a reliable daily driver?(bov, copper head gasket, boost controler, turbo timer, etc.) Would a better clutch be warrented? What would the shipping be to get this to Colorado? 
I am interested but not sure I can commit to 3 grand by Feb. If $2500 is any way possible that would help.
Ben Baldwin
[email protected]


----------



## 16vracer (Jul 12, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Fred,
This is a GB on 2L 8V turbo kits, not 1.8T stuff. Sorry.
BTW, we haven't progressed on FMIC's yet. It is on the list for our A4 1.8T project car though.
Best regards,
Jeremy[HR][/HR]​Jeremy- It was worth a try though.








I sent both ECU's and the chip Priority on Friday, so you should see them Tuesday. Let me know when you get ready to ship them back and I'll give you my CC#. I can't wait to get it back.
Would we have time to install a KO4 on the 27th, along with the gauges/turbo timer?


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I am interested but not sure I can commit to 3 grand by Feb. If $2500 is any way possible that would help.[HR][/HR]​Well, you can get a lower stage and then upgrade later! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What happened to the list of components from the Matrix kits?


----------



## Bundaho (Nov 20, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

What model cars is this GB for. If the kits would work on a 01 GTI GLX i am in for the stage II!!!!! Let me know. [email protected]


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Bundaho)*

I do believe it is for the 2.0L 8v motor. If it isn't, take my name off the list.








Besides, see above on Jeremy's post ^



[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 6:41 PM 11-11-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

yes its for the 2.0 8v... and i recived several E-mails over the weekend.. and will update the list on my lunch hr.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Yo man I am in need of a quote for a freind of mine, he wants whatever is the highest hp kit offered. I didnt see any 8v stuff on Matrix's site so if you have any info on what kits are being offered we'd appreciate them.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (I_Fly_GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yo man I am in need of a quote for a freind of mine, he wants whatever is the highest hp kit offered. I didnt see any 8v stuff on Matrix's site so if you have any info on what kits are being offered we'd appreciate them.[HR][/HR]​Phill,
I have a couple of local people who have emailed me in the past few days who want to use their cars for stage 2 development. If one of them wants to move onto stage 3, then that kit'd be available as well. We'll probably just have stage 1&2 available for the GB though.
2.0 8V Stg I Turbo Specifications
Turbonetics performance T3
Custom cast iron exhaust manifold 
Deltagate Wastegate 
T-304 stainless downpipe 
All inlet and boost tubes 
Silicone couplers 
Oil lines 
Oil pan with oil return fitting 
Custom fuel pressure regulator 
Proprietary GIAC software to control all fueling and timing 
OBD I/II and Golf/Jetta/Corrado III, IV 
CARB exemption pending 
150hp at the wheels @ 6.5psi as tested on our Mustang Chassis Dyno
$1995
Recommended upgrades:
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust 

2.0 8V Stg II Turbo Specifications
Above mentioned Stg I components as well as the following:
Balanced and blueprinted injectors
Intercooler with all plumbing
Revised GIAC software
Off road use only
9PSI (dyno testing results not available yet)
$3495 or $1500 as an upgrade from Stg I
Recommended upgrades:
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
2.0 8V Stg III Turbo Specifications
Above mentioned Stg I/II components as well as the following:
JE Forged lightweight 8.5:1 pistons
Revised GIAC software
14.5PSI (dyno testing results not available yet)
$4195 or $2175 as an upgrade from Stg I or $675 as an upgrade from Stg II

Recommended upgrades:
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust

Let me know if I can answer any questions.

Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Jeremy..
When do you think these kits will be ready?? My whole crew and I want to either upgrade our already turboed cars or turbo our NA cars. I know whats going on with the VR kit but what do you expect as an ET for the 1.8t kits and 2.0's?? We are all eagerly awaiting your kits especially sine they come dialed in. We are rebuiliding my stereo shortly and after that I am going to start pulling money together for my kit. I will stay in contact with you on the subject.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Ok now we have 14 people.. starting to look good people. now save your quarters, because were only about 9 weeks away. 

sorry make that 15 people.. Sorry doug forgot to add you. As time progresses, I will be calling people to keep them updated on info, but not untill next year.. so for now get your info, and ask your questions hear. Sorry for the delay in updateing the list. I am working 2 jobs. I was going to quit the PT job, but not untill I have my turbo kit. 


[Modified by H2oVento, 8:52 AM 11-13-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Oh no one from team PSI or ATP has gotten back to me yet. 
Interesting.......









On the CARB exemption, at this time the kits are not CARB exempt. It is a very expensive and time-involved undertaking.

speed51133,
"as for others, they area all the same. nothing is different really with the turbo kits. the only variation they CAN have is in the fueling and timing, and in customer support."
No flames here, but this is where we are VERY VERY different from the rest--(ATP and TeamPSI.)

If anyone has any questions, please don't hesitate to email me at [email protected]
Best regards,
Jeremy[HR][/HR]​
Yes it seams that this is where you are diffrent from the rest.. hats off to Jeremy...


----------



## Shotta (Oct 1, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I wish I could get in, but I have a VR6







and this group buy is for 2.0L


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes it seams that this is where you are diffrent from the rest.. hats off to Jeremy... [HR][/HR]​ John,
Sorry--I didn't mean to sound like I was standing on my soapbox.
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Thats ok, its the turth.. on one else have been as attantive.


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

So Jeremy, what is it that you believe makes the Matrix kit better than, say, the ATP kit? I mean, I'm sure you're basing it on something, and I'd like to know.
Also, you mentioned to me that you might go with a different manifold. How do you think that will affect release dates? And if you don't have a development car, how are you working on the kit?


----------



## 8vjettaGT (May 11, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Sorry guys, count me out on the GB








I'm just gonna dump another 1200.00 into my car for a VERY hot nitrous setup. I decided I don't mind the so so daily performance as long as I get the BIG BANG on the weekend. I should be in the 13's if all goes well and that's all I can ask from my lil 2.SLOW! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








plus, I don't have the time to re-tune a turbo setup every week or so.
I might feel different if I hadn't already dumped 2K into a good nitrous car setup.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (8vjettaGT)*

OK your out.. but to be in 13's with nitrous alone.. your going to have to spray alot.. your going to have to do the pistions, etc... your going to be spending way more than 1200.


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

Pending CARB exemption i'm very intrested in the group buy.


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

I am gonna try my hardest to get the money.. so tentavly count me in on stage I... With the upgrades, would we get in them at the gb price later on? Would we be able to get any other parts/accesories at a lower rate? What would be the max SAFEST psi with the head gasket changed (copper or double.. which is better?) Any guesses as to what the hp would be with say 10 psi? I would want to run a bov, would matrix want to plumb it, or could I do it myself and save money? And, any idea on what the GB price is gonna be? I see some prices posted but those are the same as when it got posted as general info not a GB


----------



## MikeG (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (h2o vw tuner vr6)*

Put me on the fence for this.
I need to see install pics. Does anyone know of a site that has either someone that has put a step-by-step turbo install or can give me run down of what I'm looking at, time and material wise? I'm pretty mechanical but I don't want the car to be down for a few weeks. Nor do I want to spend $1000 on install labor. A very complete, true bolt-on would really do it for me.


----------



## SCHALTHEBELKNAUF (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (8vjettaGT)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I don't have the time to re-tune a turbo setup every week or so.[HR][/HR]​The kit is already tuned through the chip, all you do is bolt it up and install the garret chip.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

I don't have your answers just yet. As I did shoot them an E-mail yesterday, jermey was quick to respond, but only to say that he got my e-mail, but was on his way out the door, told me I would have a response today, so when i find out so will you. If you only want to run 10psi, you don't need a copper head gasket. Just a good IC. As matrix's stage II runs 9psi and no compression reduction. 
As far as prices.. I already posted them. you'll see price, dicount price, and I even went as far as to give you the amount you save.. Please be sure you read the whole thread.


[Modified by H2oVento, 9:14 AM 11-14-2001]


----------



## SimonPieter2 (Oct 29, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I got a question here.
Is this group buy for Mark 4 2.0's?
I remember emailing Matrix and they said they don't have the Mark 4 kits done yet.


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (SimonPieter2)*

i am very interested ... yet not sure if i will be able to save up enough in time...
whats the due date for the payment??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok now we have 14 people.. starting to look good people. now save your quarters, because were only about 9 weeks away. 
[Modified by H2oVento, 8:52 AM 11-13-2001][HR][/HR]​
Hey gents...I'm slowing widdling away the questions..
John--9 weeks???? Remember: "If ten people will do it we’ll give them 15% off. They need to put 50% down on whichever kit they want and we’ll have them ready to ship by March 1st……….." 
If my math is correct, that is 17 weeks or so....
BTW---Thanks for the compliments---we always try to respond to emails immediately.
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (SimonPieter2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I got a question here.
Is this group buy for Mark 4 2.0's?
I remember emailing Matrix and they said they don't have the Mark 4 kits done yet.[HR][/HR]​ Simon,
Unfortunately we won't have the Mk4 ready for the GB. As well, the GB kits won't be CARB exempt. I realize this may keep some of you Californian's out of the GB and I apologize for this but CARB exemption is EXTREMELY expensive....it may happen down the road.

Here is the new spec sheet(the BPV was left off last time):
2.0 8V Stg I Turbo Specifications
Turbonetics performance T3
Custom cast iron exhaust manifold 
Deltagate Wastegate 
T-304 stainless downpipe 
All inlet and boost tubes 
Silicone couplers 
Oil lines 
Oil pan with oil return fitting 
Custom fuel pressure regulator 
Bosch bypass valve
Proprietary GIAC software to control all fueling and timing 
OBD I/II and Golf/Jetta/Corrado III, IV 
CARB exemption pending 
150hp at the wheels @ 6.5psi as tested on our Mustang Chassis Dyno
$1995
6 to 8 hours to install
Recommended upgrades:
Turbo XS RBV-H25 Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust 

2.0 8V Stg II Turbo Specifications
Above mentioned Stg I components as well as the following:
Balanced and blueprinted injectors
Intercooler with all plumbing
Revised GIAC software
Off road use only
9PSI (dyno testing results not available yet)
$3495 or $1500 as an upgrade from Stg I
Approximately 10 to 12 hours to install
Recommended upgrades:
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS RBV-H25 Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
2.0 8V Stg III Turbo Specifications
Above mentioned Stg I/II components as well as the following:
JE Forged lightweight 8.5:1 pistons
Revised GIAC software
14.5PSI (dyno testing results not available yet)
$4195 or $2175 as an upgrade from Stg I or $675 as an upgrade from Stg II
Approximately 30 to 32 hours to install

Recommended upgrades:
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS RBV-H25 Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
[Modified by [email protected], 1:43 PM 11-14-2001]


[Modified by [email protected], 3:01 PM 11-14-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (I_Fly_GTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy..
When do you think these kits will be ready?? My whole crew and I want to either upgrade our already turboed cars or turbo our NA cars. I know whats going on with the VR kit but what do you expect as an ET for the 1.8t kits and 2.0's?? We are all eagerly awaiting your kits especially sine they come dialed in. We are rebuiliding my stereo shortly and after that I am going to start pulling money together for my kit. I will stay in contact with you on the subject. [HR][/HR]​ Phill,
Thanks for choosing us. We know you'll be pleased.
As far as the 1.8T kits go, we were originally going to design our own kits. However, we are now supporting PES's kits since they are a GIAC dealer as well and GIAC does the software for their kits.
The stage 1&2 kits will be ready to go by March 1st. As far as the 2L stage 3 kit, I honestly don't have an ETA.
HTH,
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (MikeG)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Put me on the fence for this.
I need to see install pics. Does anyone know of a site that has either someone that has put a step-by-step turbo install or can give me run down of what I'm looking at, time and material wise? I'm pretty mechanical but I don't want the car to be down for a few weeks. Nor do I want to spend $1000 on install labor. A very complete, true bolt-on would really do it for me.[HR][/HR]​ Mike,
We will have pics on our site soon.
You certainly don't need any other materials than what we supply you--the kit is 100% complete. You don't have to make one trip to the hardware store.
"A very complete, true bolt-on would really do it for me." This is all we offer--nothing less.
Let me know if you have any other questions.
Best,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

OK so when do you need the 50% down by? As people dont have all the money lieing around so we have to give them a chance to save. You takeing care of shipping? Your right sorry about the 9 weeks.. hummm let me see if I can add.. 2 more weeks left in Nov, 4 in dec, 4 more in Jan, and 4 in feb.. thats 9 right.. no wait its 14 looks like your math is off as well. LOL. I'll take a stage I please.. If santa is good to me make it a stage II.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

John,
I'm writing you now.
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So Jeremy, what is it that you believe makes the Matrix kit better than, say, the ATP kit? I mean, I'm sure you're basing it on something, and I'd like to know.
Also, you mentioned to me that you might go with a different manifold. How do you think that will affect release dates? And if you don't have a development car, how are you working on the kit?







[HR][/HR]​ Nate,
You have mail.








Best,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Ok Jeremy got back to me as promised. As far as a discount for other items, ie APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
Yes there will be a discount if we order them in bulk 10 turbo kits = 15% off 10 Bypass Valves = discount.. I am assuming that these will also be 15% off. What I need from you people is some names, phone numbers, and what kit you are intrested in. So far only 4 people have given me that info via E-mail.. but i didn't get what kit you wanted.. OBDI, or OBDII etc.. Jeremy when you next check vortex how about some prices on the 
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
and what our discount would be with 10 people. As I am sure most people will be looking to get a bypass valve at least.


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

okay 9 weeks for the first 50% payment which translate to the month of jan 21-25 rite??? and then pay the rest in march .. is this correct??? o yeah how much would the blow-off valve and stage I total amount be ..??? like 1800 bucks ??? so 900 bucks in the 3rd week of jan and 900 on delivery ??? correct me if im wrong dubbers..


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yes there will be a discount if we order them in bulk 10 turbo kits = 15% off 10 Bypass Valves = discount.. I am assuming that these will also be 15% off.[HR][/HR]​to get the 15% would all 10 ppl have to get a stage I kit or could we mix it up and get a few stage II in the mix?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok Jeremy got back to me as promised. As far as a discount for other items, ie APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
Yes there will be a discount if we order them in bulk 10 turbo kits = 15% off 10 Bypass Valves = discount.. I am assuming that these will also be 15% off. What I need from you people is some names, phone numbers, and what kit you are intrested in. So far only 4 people have given me that info via E-mail.. but i didn't get what kit you wanted.. OBDI, or OBDII etc.. Jeremy when you next check vortex how about some prices on the 
APEXi Super AVC-R Boost Controller
Turbo XS Type S Bypass Valve
Techtonics 2.5” or Matrix 3” turbo exhaust
and what our discount would be with 10 people. As I am sure most people will be looking to get a bypass valve at least. [HR][/HR]​
John, et. al,
If 10 people want a certain item, we'll give 15% off of that item as well.
APEX'i AVC-R Boost Controller 525
Turbo XS RBV-H25 Bypass Valve(we have since switched to this unit) 169
Techtonics aluminized 2.5" w/ Borla muffler for Mk3 Golf
(Jetta is $10 more) 375
Matrix 3"--100% T304 Stainless construction, Random Tech Cat, V-band clamps, Borla XR1 Muffler 899

DJ,
As I explained to John(H2oVento), we need the deposit before January(like the end of next week perhaps) so we know whether or not to start concentrating on wrapping the stage 1 development up and start spending time on the stage 2 kits for those of you who are interested in them. If we don't have some money down that really tells us you guys are serious, then we can't set aside time to work on them. Does that make sense?
Stg1 is 1995 + 169(Turbo XS BPV)=2164-15%(if everyone buys an upgraded BPV) is $1839.40.

VW2,

As long as you're in on the GB, you can take 15% off either stage 1 or 2.

HTH....
As always, feel free to write if there are any questions.
Best regards,
Jeremy


[Modified by [email protected], 3:11 PM 11-14-2001]


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Count me in... I'm sold!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VW2dReAm4)*

Jason,
Awesome!
Best,
Jeremy


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

"As well, the GB kits won't be CARB exempt. I realize this may keep some of you Californian's out of the GB and I apologize for this but CARB exemption is EXTREMELY expensive....it may happen down the road."
Bummed








Well, I'll keep my ear to the ground and your sight in my bookmarks. Hopefully this will happen sometime.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]"As well, the GB kits won't be CARB exempt. I realize this may keep some of you Californian's out of the GB and I apologize for this but CARB exemption is EXTREMELY expensive....it may happen down the road."
Bummed








Well, I'll keep my ear to the ground and your sight in my bookmarks. Hopefully this will happen sometime.[HR][/HR]​
Sorry Steve.








Stay tuned to our website for any further updates.
Jeremy


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

hmm is it possible to make the first payment due at the end of december then ... ??
bonus will get me in the deal .. if not then o wells..


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

What's the difference, functionality-wise, between the Bosch that comes with the Stage I and the Turbo XS? And by bypass valve you mean blow off valve, right?


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

Well the Apex'i boost controler looks like abit more than I need right now. Any other suggestions? How long will my stock clutch handle boost? so if 10 psi is available with a good ic what could be reached with a copper head gasket? 12psi / "1 BAR" ? Thanks, Ben


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

I believe 1 Bar is closer to 14 psi than 10.
My guess is that your stock clutch will last ok if you just go with the Stage I, which is about 150hp at the wheels. Beyond 150hp, you'll probably be driving it harder which will contribute to the demise of your clutch in addition to the increased power.
We'll see how long my clutch lasts on a Stage I


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

hopefully I am gonna get a stage II. so anyways, I would be in for a bov as well.


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

1 bar is like 13.6psi


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

thank you Mr. Speed. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But what's the diff between the Bosch and the Turbo XS units?


----------



## SuperVento (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

I'm still willing, but, not 100%, yet... I have to see what tuition is going to cost me this semester, blah!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

'Morning guys.....
1 bar is 14.7PSI.
Since all VW's are a MAF system, the incoming air is metered. In essence you'd be creating a giant vacuum leak by running a BOV(discharging it to atmosphere)...hence, we use a BPV(re-routes it back into the system).
The difference b/w the Bosch and the Turbo XS unit is that the Bosch unit has a rubber diapraghm that can rupture under increased boost levels. The TurboXS unit on the other hand doesn't have any rubber or o-rings in it--just a solid brass piston. We've seen the Bosch units fail on the 1.8T cars after a chip---the increased amount of boost ruptures the diapraghm. Now for you guys running a stage 1 or 2, there probably isn't enough boost to cause the Bosch unit to fail; however, the TurboXS unit is more of a preventative maintanence measure.... 
Your stock clutch should be fine---only if you're nice to it though....a few weekends on the 1320 and it'll probably deteriorate.
H20,
You mean a GB for the VR6 kits?? We'll see......
BTW--I'll be out of the office this afternoon so you may not hear much from me today.
Best, 
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Ok list has been updated, as i don't think some of those other people are serious, as far as the due date for 50% down, We have to set a exact date I am sugesting Jan 15th.


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

H2oVento, I am serious in this. Put a







next to my name, as I am definitely in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

OK OK I will LOL.. sorry


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

OK people we need the 50% by Jan 15th. This is what I just got from Jermey.
"Jan 15th works as I understand everyone needs to save up. We'll compromise
if you guys will. If you want to set the 50% down date to Jan 15th, then our
end of the deal will be to have the kits ready to go by April 15th---(same
time frame as if we started now and had them ready by March 1st)."
If we want them by March 1st we need the money in ASAP. 
Let me know what you all think. As this pretanes to everyone.. And no-recounts on the votes. 


[Modified by H2oVento, 5:21 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I was wondering, I read earlier the hardest thing is getting the timing and gas etc. right. Does that mean it involves tweaking after you install it? Or does the chip take care of it all..
Also, I have the neuspeed catback exhaust, would this kit work with this? Is having this exhaust a benefit? My car burns oil as it is (I use full synthetic) will it burn more with a turbo?
The carb question.. does that mean my car would fail emissions tests?
Thanks!
James


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

flyjetta, CARB is California Air Resources Board, and only pertains, thus, to California residents like myself. But I'm getting the kit anyway.
Regarding emissions, as long as the turbo setup is tuned correctly, which involves the fuel pressure regulator (included in kit) and a special chip (also included in kit), you shouldn't have any trouble passing the emissions test, assuming you could pass before the turbo was installed. Whew! Long sentence.








If the above is correct, the only way you would fail emissions testing is if you had to pass a visual inspection and your inspector was a dick about it.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

James, The matrix kit is already tuned via the chip, Yes turbo car will benafit from a larger exhaust the better your car breaths the better your performance, If your car burns oil a turbo will not help that... better find out whats wrong first..


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]In essence you'd be creating a giant vacuum leak by running a BOV(discharging it to atmosphere)...hence, we use a BPV(re-routes it back into the system).[HR][/HR]​Where exactly does the Matrix kit route the BPV hose to? I've heard of the MK4 cars' MAF issues, not only with being defective, but that when you run a lot of air past the MAF, it maxes at 5v and the computer doesn't know how to compensate for that. Can someone clarify this, preferably Jeremy since the kit in question is the Matrix one?










[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 1:00 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Where exactly does the Matrix kit route the BPV hose to? I've heard of the MK4 cars' MAF issues, not only with being defective, but that when you run a lot of air past the MAF, it maxes at 5v and the computer doesn't know how to compensate for that. Can someone clarify this, preferably Jeremy since the kit in question is the Matrix one?







[HR][/HR]​Good question!


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

also.. I know it is 150 at the wheels.. does that mean it is 170 or so at the fly?


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

Yeah I think a bit more than 170 at the crank.
Yummy!


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]OK -- update on the turbo install. (Refresher -- its a Matrix "wet" kit for an MK3 - 2.0)
* ARP studs in
* Oilpan on
* Manifold -- in and torqued down
* Turbo, hits firewall. Tightening slack in motormounts and moving engine forward slightly as well as removing brake line covers and rerouting 2 lines.
[HR][/HR]​I read in another post of someone installing the turbo that it hits the firewall.. is this true? Did matrix fix this problem yet?


[Modified by flyjetta, 1:29 PM 11-15-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

TTT


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

im new at the turbo thing, and thats why i want to get n install the kit, however i talked to my friend who turboed his civic he says itd be best to at least get a bov and a timer maybe controller....lining the bov back in ...what else is recommened as a neccessity (as in mods or purchases) after stg 1 goes on. appreciate it.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

I would get an IC (inter cooler). As a stage I dosn't have alot of boost most kits don't come with one, but you'll soon want to turn up the PSI, and to do so you will need an IC, Anything you can do to reduce the temps will help.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

Thanks guys, Jan 15 will give me plenty of time to save up the rest http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif BTW I noticed the list is down to 6 names but its still a go right? Now I'm down for Stage 1 which isnt intercooled, I want to relieve as much stress as I can on the car, so where can I pick up a small intercooler or would matrix be willing to sell me just the intercooler+plumbing at a later time


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TooLFan46n2)*

Well what was up with the list is I sent out an E-mail to all the people who said they were intrested and those are the ones who got back to me.. We need to be serious, I don't need dead wood. If you dont want to run alot of boost I would source an IC from a old volvo or sabb, some are small and perfect for low boost.. and whats great about the Matrix kit you can always upgrade later like the stage II will cost 1500 later.. and that is chip, fueling, and a IC..


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]and whats great about the Matrix kit you can always upgrade later like the stage II will cost 1500 later.. and that is chip, fueling, and a IC.. [HR][/HR]​This is really cool for me..I'm to afraid of having my car spooling up 9 PSI since I have 4 years till its paid off.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TooLFan46n2)*

well depends on how santa treats me.. I am going stage I and going to source a IC from a junk yard or E-bay.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*



> Where exactly does the Matrix kit route the BPV hose to? I've heard of the MK4 cars' MAF issues, not only with being defective, but that when you run a lot of air past the MAF, it maxes at 5v and the computer doesn't know how to compensate for that. Can someone clarify this, preferably Jeremy since the kit in question is the Matrix one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Cool. Bump so more people can find this great deal on a complete turbo kit







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

TTT


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

how many for sure comits do we have? 6?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VW2dReAm4)*

yes 6 so far.. as everyone from the orignal list didn't get back to me


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

hey h20vento i won't really know until my christmas bonus.. then i will give u an answer.


----------



## burzum (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes 6 so far.. as everyone from the orignal list didn't get back to me [HR][/HR]​Hey h2o, You got my email right? I am totally down with this gb. I'm really surprized that only 6 people so far are commited, this is such a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait for my 2.0 to have some bite.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (burzum)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yes 6 so far.. as everyone from the orignal list didn't get back to me 
Hey h2o, You got my email right? I am totally down with this gb. I'm really surprized that only 6 people so far are commited, this is such a good deal. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait for my 2.0 to have some bite.







[HR][/HR]​Todd I did get your E-mail.. 
Also is everyone hear going to get any other parts? ie.. BOV.. as i would like to get the 10 people discount on these as well..


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Well, I'm only going for Stage I, with no extra parts. I'm just gonna use the Bosch BPV.


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

I'm probably going to skip it too. It really all depends on how much $$$ I have left over. I'd rather use that money for an intercooler first.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TooLFan46n2)*

Thats cool... I just wanted to see if there was any intrest. I am looking to source an IC from a 1.8T.. Should let me turn up the boost a little, and keep the temps down.


----------



## DJ MiCRoByTe (Nov 22, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

hey guys do u think we would need to get a quaife or some type of lsd for stage 1 ( .. i know anything higher like stage 2 or 3 would probably need one) or just a good clutch/flywheel combo ..??


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (DJ MiCRoByTe)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey guys do u think we would need to get a quaife or some type of lsd for stage 1 ( .. i know anything higher like stage 2 or 3 would probably need one) or just a good clutch/flywheel combo ..??[HR][/HR]​ DJ,
I'm not sure if this is directed towards Matrix, but a LSD sure would help as would a good clutch kit.
I can give you pricing on both--email me if you'd like... [email protected]
Jeremy


----------



## jettanite (May 25, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

It's been a while since I've been in the vortex but count me in for the stage 1 kit & TurboX BPV. I might go for a stage 2 depending on my budget. I thought I was on the list the last time I checked


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Jeremy i would love a price on a LSD. I already did my clutch about 1 year ago.. No problems was told that it han hold 300HP or 1800PSI of clamping force. but post it anyway I am sure people would like to know.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy i would love a price on a LSD. I already did my clutch about 1 year ago.. No problems was told that it han hold 300HP or 1800PSI of clamping force. but post it anyway I am sure people would like to know. [HR][/HR]​
Ok, no problem.
The Peloquin is $845 and comes with the speedo drive gear and bolt kit. The Quaife is $899. We feel that the metallurgy on the Peloquin is better--plus it's cheaper and comes with the 2 extra goodies.
As far as a clutch kit goes, we offer a few different options:
Matrix Turbo Clutch Kit Stg I 210mm $205 Fiber Organic Disc 300BHP
Matrix Turbo Clutch Stg II 210mm $210 Dual Fiber Disc 350BHP
Matrix Turbo Clutch Stg III 210mm $599 DF Disc, 20% Stiffer PP, 7lb 
OEM Flywheel
Let me know if there are any questions.
Best regards,
Jeremy


[Modified by [email protected], 2:29 PM 11-19-2001]


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Ooh, clutches. I may need one down the line.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Yes you will.. and when you do replace the PP with one from a 16V there awsome or so i am told.. have no problems on mine.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

TTT.. come on there must be a few more people who want to turbo there 2.0


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

TTT


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

With christmas coming soon, I need to make my "Wish List." I am only 18, ha. SO, any special tools I should ask for? I have heard some "shorty" wrenches mentioned in other forums, what size? Any other tools, I have the usall stuff like a torque wrench and such. How much of this project is under the car? If I am good I can get a lift at one of the local car dealers after hours.. but I would rather do it at my house with my tools and extra car's if needed. 
Thanks, Ben
Is the date for the down payment gonna be jan 15? That sounds good to me.


[Modified by badbennyb, 3:43 PM 11-20-2001]


----------



## FumetsuGolf (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]TTT.. come on there must be a few more people who want to turbo there 2.0[HR][/HR]​I would be in on this in a heartbeat, but alas, CARB is laughing at me from on high.


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (FumetsuGolf)*

Have you been reading this forum? You don't need to let CARB stop you. Just find the right smog person. I'm in CA too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Have you been reading this forum? You don't need to let CARB stop you. Just find the right smog person. I'm in CA too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
YEA what he said


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

I am looking at gauges and am not sure on one, the fuel pressure gauge. Do I need the 0-15 or 0-100 psi gauge? Thanks, Ben


----------



## vlkslvr (Dec 5, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

Defianately need the 0-100psi. 0-15psi is for carburated cars


----------



## burzum (Oct 19, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (vlkslvr)*

What about a turbo (boost?) gauge? Would it be reccomended? Where would be a good place to mount one, and where would be a good place to look for one? The bov, when should it be added(opinions please) ? Sorry to sound a bit dumb, I've only dealt with na cars all my life. This will be my first turbo, I'm reading every book I can find when I can get the time.


----------



## gargameliob (Jul 16, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

will this kit work for a 2001 MK4 2.0l w/drive by wire? I read in the previous posts that this is for the MK3 2.0l, Does anyone know when the MK4 kits will be ready?


----------



## ~DJ~ (Sep 26, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Ok, does anyone know the specifics of the smog and emission laws in CA? Im very interested in the GB but I dont want to get something that I will not be able to use due to restrictive laws. Anyone with some info please share!!
Thanks,
DJ


----------



## Y2KJTA (Oct 24, 2001)

*2000 Mk4*

Okay, 8vturbo.com has pricing for S1 & S2 8v turbo kits. Does this GB apply for my 2000 GLS 8v?


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (burzum)*

you'll want a boost gauge, maybe into a pillar pod, or you can get interior gauges ... check here for gauges ... http://www.vwaftermarket.com/catalo...gauges&action=step_two&title=AutoMeter Gauges 
and im getting a bov the same time i put on the turbo.... hope to have helped a little?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (~DJ~)*

This dose not include the MKIV's sorry


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

hey, i just wanted to get the payment deal str8 ...how much, whats the date to have it in by, and who do i write the check out to? 
thanks


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

This doesn't include MKIV's? ARRGGHH!!







I thought it did!? Darn! Had my hopes up! Is there a kit like this for the MKIV's?


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (flyjetta)*

Gee, I sure hope I have the money left to do this!


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

My turbo fund has increased well, I shouldn't have any problem making the 50%


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hey, i just wanted to get the payment deal str8 ...how much, whats the date to have it in by, and who do i write the check out to? 
thanks[HR][/HR]​50% is due on jan 15th. SO what ever stage kit your getting send ½ to Jermey at matrix. The balance is due on April 15th when the kits ship out to you. And on April 20th you take your car to the dyno, and tell us all about it. April 21st your praying for a great weekend.. so they open the track early so you can be boosted down the ¼ mile


----------



## speed51133 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

you said 4-20 is dyno day








its also my B-day, and some other day


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

Happy B-day speed..


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (speed51133)*

happy bday to you as well speed! mine is 4-16 so i know what im gettin for bday







big ass fmic


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

TTT


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

ttt


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I have a quick question for matrix:
how much piping is going to be used?
I saw some pics in some other posts for the A3's and they have a ton of pipes running to the innercooler next to the battery, but that's the only setup I've seen (ever)... Wouldn't that be a boost lag problem and loss in PSI?? where would be the best place to get the most accurate PSI reading? at the manifold?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VW2dReAm4)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a quick question for matrix:
how much piping is going to be used?
I saw some pics in some other posts for the A3's and they have a ton of pipes running to the innercooler next to the battery, but that's the only setup I've seen (ever)... Wouldn't that be a boost lag problem and loss in PSI?? where would be the best place to get the most accurate PSI reading? at the manifold?[HR][/HR]​ Jason,
You stopped by the other day with the black Jetta, right?
As far as plumbing, it'll probably be something similar to our VR6 kit(the red Jetta you saw).
Take it off of the manifold....
HTH,
Jeremy


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

Reply to an e-mail from Jeremy... I think
Who's putting together a GB for our kits? Josh and I need to talk about 
a
possible GB for the VR6 kits....we did the GB for the 8V kits to get 
those
kits moving. We already know that there are tons of people waiting for 
our
VR6 kits to come out....so we may not do a GB.
Best regards,
Jeremy Williams


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

I was curious if there were any pics of all the stuff we would be getting thru the GB....just something to wet my appetite until 4-20.....


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

So is everyone going to put the kit on themselves? Hopefully I can talk my uncle into helping me. I'll sure have my work cut out, to make dyno day


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TooLFan46n2)*

I am trying to decide that myself.. If I am lucky and get to use my old boss's garrage with lift and all the tools.. I'll tackel it myself.. If not.. I think a driveway install is out of the question. Maybe I'll by todd a couple of cases of beer and invite him over to help me <please>. Saw pics of his driveway install.. you can to at superdubs.com
hehehehe


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR] Jason,
You stopped by the other day with the black Jetta, right?
HTH,
Jeremy[HR][/HR]​Yeah black jetta (prob not the one you are thinking of though). I droped by a few times (awhile back)... Would it be alright if I brought my car in on friday the 7th instead of monday to get the manifold fitted?


[Modified by VW2dReAm4, 8:12 AM 11-29-2001]


----------



## VW2dReAm4 (Nov 4, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VW2dReAm4)*

on tuesday I am going to replace my valve cover gasket. (it likes to leak now)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VW2dReAm4)*

quote:[HR][/HR] Jason,
You stopped by the other day with the black Jetta, right?
HTH,
Jeremy
Yeah black jetta (prob not the one you are thinking of though). I droped by a few times (awhile back)... Would it be alright if I brought my car in on friday the 7th instead of monday to get the manifold fitted?

[Modified by VW2dReAm4, 8:12 AM 11-29-2001][HR][/HR]​
You have mail Jason.
Jeremy


----------



## TheDeer (Sep 21, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I am trying to decide that myself.. If I am lucky and get to use my old boss's garrage with lift and all the tools.. I'll tackel it myself.. If not.. I think a driveway install is out of the question. Maybe I'll by todd a couple of cases of beer and invite him over to help me <please>. Saw pics of his driveway install.. you can to at superdubs.com
hehehehe[HR][/HR]​Oh only Todd gets the beer huh? I guess my assistance won't be needed then.







Todd and I can do it, and then I will just drink his beer.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TheDeer)*

Erik if your offering i am buying.. LOL


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

what about the MK4 VR6 kits? no GB for us boohoo


----------



## turbodub (Jul 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Are you bribing me with beer???


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (turbodub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Are you bribing me with beer??? [HR][/HR]​
YES.....


----------



## killa (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Jeremy:
if u can sell an intercooled kit for around $3k, i'll prolly get my friend to get it since he's willing to spend $3k on a kit, im pretty sure there's enough people in here to bring the price to that range.
Paul
ps, email me if u can


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (killa)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy:
if u can sell an intercooled kit for around $3k, i'll prolly get my friend to get it since he's willing to spend $3k on a kit, im pretty sure there's enough people in here to bring the price to that range.
Paul
ps, email me if u can
[HR][/HR]​ Paul,
A stage2 8V kit is $3495. The GB price would be $2970.75.
You have mail.








Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1BadAzzVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what about the MK4 VR6 kits? no GB for us boohoo







[HR][/HR]​ BadAzz,
This is a GB for the 2L kits. 
We haven't finished development on the Mk4 VR6 kits yet---we expect to finish by late January.
Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I was curious if there were any pics of all the stuff we would be getting thru the GB....just something to wet my appetite until 4-20.....[HR][/HR]​ I don't have any good ones I can offer yet.....I'll try to locate some and put them on our site.
Best,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Bump


----------



## 1993jetta GL (Sep 17, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Well ya better pincle my name down on your list, just finnished putting the jetta back together today after the respray, and she looks good! Jeremy, If you need a OBD 1 car for testing or fitting let me know! also how is Daves Corrado coming along! Adam


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1993jetta GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well ya better pincle my name down on your list, just finnished putting the jetta back together today after the respray, and she looks good! Jeremy, If you need a OBD 1 car for testing or fitting let me know! also how is Daves Corrado coming along! Adam







[HR][/HR]​Great i will add you to the list.. please send me an e-mail.. with name, phone # any other contact info.. what stage you want, and OBDI ot II. Don't forget 50% is due by Jan 15th.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Ok an update for you so far we have 7 people.. just need 3 more.. so tell a friend.


----------



## flyjetta (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

now.. I'm confused.. does this kit install on the MKIV 2.0?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1993jetta GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well ya better pincle my name down on your list, just finnished putting the jetta back together today after the respray, and she looks good! Jeremy, If you need a OBD 1 car for testing or fitting let me know! also how is Daves Corrado coming along! Adam







[HR][/HR]​Adam,
Dave's car is going well..the manifold, turbo, etc. are all done and on the car.
We have an OBD 1 car in line...if we need another, I'll let you know--thanks. 
Jeremy


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

So Jeremy, when will the pictures be online?


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

TTT


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So Jeremy, when will the pictures be online?














[HR][/HR]​ We're working on it.....


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

TTT


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

hello I name am mark
picked up a golf 96 2.0 a few weeks ago
I wan't in on the GB stage 1
who will i send the money to, matrix?
also just to make sure this kit comes in OBI and OBII rite?
Does it come with directions ?
do i have to ship / exchange, my oilpan? cpu?
mark
[email protected]


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

ohh yea 
also, when will the kits be shiping? 
mark


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (NYCgolf)*

H20 I'm definite now barring any arrests,unemployment, or drive-by shootings. So give me a big


----------



## evi1gtiguy (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

very interested in the Stage I kit...i will see how $$$ is come feb. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (NYCgolf)*

NYCgolf.....if you scroll through some of the older threads (in this same topic) you can see some of the info.....the kit is on 8vturbo.com and 1st half is due jan15th, second apr15th they ship apr20th.....thats what i have gathered....but if you are really interested, i would recommend starting at the beginning of the topic, and skimming through the posts for whatever info you are looking for.
aside from that.....DAMN I hope to see all these 2.0t's!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

quote:[HR][/HR]NYCgolf.....if you scroll through some of the older threads (in this same topic) you can see some of the info.....the kit is on 8vturbo.com and 1st half is due jan15th, second apr15th they ship apr20th.....thats what i have gathered....but if you are really interested, i would recommend starting at the beginning of the topic, and skimming through the posts for whatever info you are looking for.
aside from that.....DAMN I hope to see all these 2.0t's!!!!














[HR][/HR]​ 98vwgti,
We ARE NOT an ATP distributor. We tried some of their components(manifolds) back in the day but for reasons that will go undisclosed here(for it's not very professional to mention them on this public forum), we don't use any of their components anymore. 
This is our own kit.








Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (NYCgolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]hello I name am mark
picked up a golf 96 2.0 a few weeks ago
I wan't in on the GB stage 1
who will i send the money to, matrix?
also just to make sure this kit comes in OBI and OBII rite?
Does it come with directions ?
do i have to ship / exchange, my oilpan? cpu?
Shipping is going to be April 20th. On April you need to get the rest of the funds to matrix. Welcome to VW's, Vortex, and our turbo GB. Read through all the posts should answer all your questions. Let me know if you want me to add your name to the list.
mark
[email protected]
[HR][/HR]​Hello mark, 1st congrats on the new car. Let me try and answer some of your questions. You send 50% of the funds to matrix by Jan 15th. Yes the kit is OBDI or II your car is a 96 so you need OBDII. I am sure it comes with directions and a taped oil pan, and or an oil pan tap kit. 


[Modified by H2oVento, 8:10 AM 12-6-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (TooLFan46n2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]H20 I'm definite now barring any arrests,unemployment, or drive-by shootings. So give me a big







[HR][/HR]​OK you got your








I am glad to hear you wont be in jail. Or loose your job.. Thats was set back my FI project..


----------



## NYCgolf (Nov 11, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Is it an exchange for the oil pan? 
does it come with a new gasket or is the one on there re-usable?
i read through the post a few times --> we should start a new one to make i more readable
hmm will this void my warrentee?







hehehe
is this kit done and available for regualr sale or is april when the kit will be available for every one?
mark


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (NYCgolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Is it an exchange for the oil pan? 
does it come with a new gasket or is the one on there re-usable?
i read through the post a few times --> we should start a new one to make i more readable
hmm will this void my warrentee?







hehehe
is this kit done and available for regualr sale or is april when the kit will be available for every one?
mark[HR][/HR]​Mark,
We supply a new oil pan. It will come with a new pan gasket.
The kit will be ready by April.
Let me know if you have any other questions.
Best regards,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

TTT


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Jay, you have mail, but my question was answered by reading the whole thread (kinda).
Will there be a GB on 16v kits? or VR6? I am WAY more interested in the 16v kit (for the bunny :- )


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (schleppy)*

I recommend emailing Jeremy directly at Matrix.
I'm thinking of getting a cam, probably a 260 with .440" int/exh lift. 
Now I really need tools!








I'm getting so stoked about this, it's gonna be so much fun.
Wait, is the group buy price off if we don't get 10 people?


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

GOOD NEWS, I sold my fourwheeler so add me to the Stage II kit! I am SOOOOO happy. Well then, now I get to add more upgrades for the extra boost








Ben


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (badbennyb)*

Count me in for sure. Stage I for now; I can get them the $850 by January 15th. As far as the Stage II goes, is it a frount-mount intercooler or what? Also, lets say I decided I want to upgrade to that during the buy, in like February could I send in another $650 (half of Stage II), then send the remaining $1500 come April? Or am I committed to whatever stage I start out with? Thanks..


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (jasonyates)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Count me in for sure. Stage I for now; I can get them the $850 by January 15th. As far as the Stage II goes, is it a frount-mount intercooler or what? Also, lets say I decided I want to upgrade to that during the buy, in like February could I send in another $650 (half of Stage II), then send the remaining $1500 come April? Or am I committed to whatever stage I start out with? Thanks..[HR][/HR]​It is a FMIC, or front mount intercooler, yes.
I don't see why they wouldn't let you upgrade, as long as you're in on the original group buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go team go!
Email H2OVento and let him know you're in, jasonyates. 


[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 8:17 PM 12-9-2001]


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (jasonyates)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Count me in for sure. Stage I for now; I can get them the $850 by January 15th. As far as the Stage II goes, is it a frount-mount intercooler or what? Also, lets say I decided I want to upgrade to that during the buy, in like February could I send in another $650 (half of Stage II), then send the remaining $1500 come April? Or am I committed to whatever stage I start out with? Thanks..[HR][/HR]​I will add your name to the list.. I am aslo on the cusp of a stage I or stage II. I am going stage I and adding my own IC set up. The kits are modular so you can upgrade from stage I to II or II to III. as you go along.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Just an update for you. 8 People so far, just 2 more. So tell the rich kid down the block to get his mom and dad to buy him one for X-mass. Remember 50% of the money is due in to matrix by Jan 15th. The last 50% on April 15th.. there are people on the list who have still not contacted me. I ONLY need people who are serious so don't say you want it if you know you don't have the money.. that just F's everyone else.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Count me in for sure. Stage I for now; I can get them the $850 by January 15th. As far as the Stage II goes, is it a frount-mount intercooler or what? Also, lets say I decided I want to upgrade to that during the buy, in like February could I send in another $650 (half of Stage II), then send the remaining $1500 come April? Or am I committed to whatever stage I start out with? Thanks..
It is a FMIC, or front mount intercooler, yes.
I don't see why they wouldn't let you upgrade, as long as you're in on the original group buy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif go team go!
Email H2OVento and let him know you're in, jasonyates. 

[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 8:17 PM 12-9-2001][HR][/HR]​
Thanks Nate for the original post(we're not greedy).








Jeremy


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Sure. I didn't know how to phrase it right, so I gave up.
Basically what I was trying to say was that since you're offering the group buy in the first place, it's safe to assume that you're good folks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Sure. I didn't know how to phrase it right, so I gave up.
Basically what I was trying to say was that since you're offering the group buy in the first place, it's safe to assume that you're good folks.[HR][/HR]​







Don't worry--we're nice folks. 
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

jeremy.. some questions.. 
I am planning on installing the turbo in my driveway.. I am assumming that it comes with instructions, but what I want to know is a specific list of tools I would need, and and possible prep work i should do to the car befor the install. That way I'll know what to put on my X-mass gift list.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jeremy.. some questions.. 
I am planning on installing the turbo in my driveway.. I am assumming that it comes with instructions, but what I want to know is a specific list of tools I would need, and and possible prep work i should do to the car befor the install. That way I'll know what to put on my X-mass gift list.[HR][/HR]​ John,
I'll try to get on it asap.
Jeremy


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

http://8vturbo.com/support/install/A3/a3install.htm


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

- [email protected]
im sure you have been asked a million times, but i keep getting off the subject answers. When can we purchase the turbo setup for a MK4 VR?


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Now that I'm in, a couple of questions. What are the specs on the T3 that the kit comes with? Also, what does the kit NOT come with? I am thinking I will have to additionally get a boost controller, turbo timer, blow-off valve, gauges, and spark plugs (and of course clutch and differential). Is this true? Also, I believe the kit comes with the plastic bypass valve? If I know I want a better one is it possible to leave that out and save the $20 bucks or whatever? Thanks..


[Modified by jasonyates, 11:30 PM 12-10-2001]


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (jasonyates)*

I was also wondering another thing and would like everyone's opinion on it. When I found this the first thing I was thinking was "get the Matrix Stage I and just order an ATP intercooler kit.." But I think the chip and injectors would be good to have too. So with the group buy price the difference between Stage I and II is 1300 bucks. So if you get ATP's injectors/chip and side mount intercooler you are looking at $975.
So my question is is the GIAC chip worth like 2 or 3 hundred more, and also is it safe to use any front mount with cutting the bumper and stuff? Thanks.


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (jasonyates)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Now that I'm in, a couple of questions. What are the specs on the T3 that the kit comes with? Also, what does the kit NOT come with? I am thinking I will have to additionally get a boost controller, turbo timer, blow-off valve, gauges, and spark plugs (and of course clutch and differential). Is this true? Also, I believe the kit comes with the plastic bypass valve? If I know I want a better one is it possible to leave that out and save the $20 bucks or whatever? Thanks..[Modified by jasonyates, 11:30 PM 12-10-2001][HR][/HR]​I don't know.
Read the second page of this thread to see what it comes with. 
You probably will want gauges (duh) and the colder range spark plugs, as I didn't see it mentioned in the kit. 
The Bosch is good up to 12 psi actually, despite what some may say, but there is nothing wrong with getting a fancier BPV. If it makes you happy, go for it. 
I don't know about the boost controller. I know what it does; it will control the wastegate. The fancy electronic ones can be set per gear, it's really cool. 
I think a turbo timer runs your engine for a few minutes after you turn off the car so that any heat still retained in the turbine area will be transferred to the car's cooling system. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


[Modified by PerfectSoundGolf, 1:35 AM 12-11-2001]


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Jeremy, or Anybody,
I have a question. The Deltagate is an external wastegate, yes? Meaning it isn't part of the turbo, but is routed off the turbo to release appropriate pressure to maintain your maximum boost level. How is the boost level actually set? Is there a labelled dial on the Deltagate?


----------



## daBones (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

Ok, I'm really interested in this, but before I committ money I just need to know proven dyno-ed power gains for the Matrix Stage I kit. It's probably in the thread somewhere but I'm at work and dont have time to read everything. Can someone give me a quick update? Also, I need to know the reliability of the kit. I want the kit that requires the least amount of maintenance.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (daBones)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ok, I'm really interested in this, but before I committ money I just need to know proven dyno-ed power gains for the Matrix Stage I kit. It's probably in the thread somewhere but I'm at work and dont have time to read everything. Can someone give me a quick update? Also, I need to know the reliability of the kit. I want the kit that requires the least amount of maintenance.[HR][/HR]​If you want to install and walk away get a SC, all turbos require some maintenance. Stage one will put you into the 150-160WHP range.. It all depends on what is already done to your car. I am going Stage one, and adding my own IC, and a manual boost controler to put out a couple extra psi on the weekends.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy, or Anybody,
I have a question. The Deltagate is an external wastegate, yes? Meaning it isn't part of the turbo, but is routed off the turbo to release appropriate pressure to maintain your maximum boost level. How is the boost level actually set? Is there a labelled dial on the Deltagate?







[HR][/HR]​Nate,
Yes, it's external. There is a preload screw on the top of the diapraghm.
daBones,
Our kits are EXTREMELY reliable. We won't let them out the door until they're 110% reliable and dialed-in.
Best,
Jeremy


----------



## daBones (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Cool. I've been looking at what else I'd have to buy in addition to the kit Matrix offers, and since buying a diverter valve, FMIC, and other stuff would put me in the $3000 range anyway, I'm gonna pass on this GB. But thanks for having such a great deal!


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

daBones,
stage II is $3495 now costs $2970.75 you save 524.25 and consists of:
Turbonetics performance T3
Custom cast iron exhaust manifold 
Deltagate Wastegate 
T-304 stainless downpipe 
All inlet and boost tubes 
Silicone couplers 
Oil lines 
Oil pan with oil return fitting 
Custom fuel pressure regulator 
Proprietary GIAC software to control all fueling and timing 
Balanced and blueprinted injectors
*Intercooler with all plumbing*
Revised GIAC software
Off road use only
9PSI (dyno testing results not available yet)
Therefore, it is under $3000 and includes all the "stuff" you'd need.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]jeremy.. some questions.. 
I am planning on installing the turbo in my driveway.. I am assumming that it comes with instructions, but what I want to know is a specific list of tools I would need, and and possible prep work i should do to the car befor the install. That way I'll know what to put on my X-mass gift list.[HR][/HR]​ John,
I talked to Josh and he didn't mention any special tools of any sort. Just ask for Craftsman combo set from Sears---that should get you most of the sockets/wrenches you should need. HTH......
1BadAzz,
The Mk4 kits won't be out until after the Mk3 kits---sometime after April would be my guess.
Jeremy


----------



## 1BadAzzVR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

ahhh cmon guys .. bust it out!
or if u guys got the header and chip program .. i can get a turbo, FMIC and piping easily. im just worried about the fuel and ignition adjustments.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1BadAzzVR6)*

quote:[HR][/HR]ahhh cmon guys .. bust it out!
or if u guys got the header and chip program .. i can get a turbo, FMIC and piping easily. im just worried about the fuel and ignition adjustments.[HR][/HR]​
Yeah, I don't know what we're doing. All we do all day is just sit around.








BTW, we don't sell any of our turbo software separately.
Jeremy


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Jeremy, did you get my email about the cam usage?
sNate


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy, did you get my email about the cam usage?
sNate[HR][/HR]​ Nate,
I did and I thought I had already sent it but for some reason it didn't send the message. It's on the way to you now.








Jeremy


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

We need a *16V* GB!!!!


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]Nate,
I did and I thought I had already sent it but for some reason it didn't send the message. It's on the way to you now.








Jeremy[HR][/HR]​Got it, thanks!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Powerdubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We need a *16V* GB!!!!




























[HR][/HR]​If you had one you would be doing something diffrent.. I thought thats why you ditched the 8v.. want something thats not out there left and right.. granted 2.0T's are far and few between but they are more plentyfull than 2.0T 16v's.


----------



## spivychivy (Jul 17, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I have a 2.0 Auto and Jeremy and H20Vento have both told me Stage 1 is allright considering PSI level so low. I a getting compression test done on motor first off of to see if it can handle turbo, and also I am getting the ATF service done at VW this monday or possibly a new Auto tranny. If anybody else could give me tips on whether my Auto2.0 can handle a Stage 1, I'd appreciate it, and you guys might possibly have one more Group Buyer on the list!
Thanks,
Alan


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (spivychivy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a 2.0 Auto and Jeremy and H20Vento have both told me Stage 1 is allright considering PSI level so low. I a getting compression test done on motor first off of to see if it can handle turbo, and also I am getting the ATF service done at VW this monday or possibly a new Auto tranny. If anybody else could give me tips on whether my Auto2.0 can handle a Stage 1, I'd appreciate it, and you guys might possibly have one more Group Buyer on the list!
Thanks,
Alan[HR][/HR]​ Alan,
Thanks for the call--it was good chatting with you.
Shoot me an email if you have any other questions: [email protected]
Best,
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (spivychivy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I have a 2.0 Auto and Jeremy and H20Vento have both told me Stage 1 is allright considering PSI level so low. I a getting compression test done on motor first off of to see if it can handle turbo, and also I am getting the ATF service done at VW this monday or possibly a new Auto tranny. If anybody else could give me tips on whether my Auto2.0 can handle a Stage 1, I'd appreciate it, and you guys might possibly have one more Group Buyer on the list!
Thanks,
Alan[HR][/HR]​Like I said befor.. You can always add an IC later. I know the honda boys use after market torque converters in order to put more HP to the wheels, you might want to look into that. I don't know if they have applications for VW's.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (spivychivy)*

Alan,
I just remembered--one of our customers is having a shop back east called Level Ten build his VR6 AUTO for one of our 3.1L's. I don't have a number for them but that might help you a little bit.
Jeremy


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Level 10 is about 5 mins from my house,.....North Jersey

still waiting on a 16v turbo GB!!!!!


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PowerDubs)*

TTT


----------



## badbennyb (Aug 27, 2001)

Well guys, it is less than a month til the date we need our first 50% to matrix. That is IF we get a GB deal... what happens if we don't have 10 people by the 15th? Do we still send money hoping for a GB? I know I would be pushing it to get the other half for full price by april. Well, best we can do is keep the post up at the top of the list...
Ben


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I hope it still goes through. I just got accepted to school so my funds will be more limited. I'll still make the payment though, even if I starve for 3 months.







Only 87 more days.....


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

come on people less than 1 month away.. tell your friends.. TTT


----------



## Stevo (Jun 30, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

I know I've asked before but I figure i'll give it one more shot;
Jeremy, What are the chances the kit will be CARB certed by the shipping date? If it was cretified on, or even shortly after the shipping date (I wouldn't mind waiting), it would put me on the list. 


[Modified by Stevo, 4:03 PM 12-18-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (Stevo)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I know I've asked before but I figure i'll give it one more shot;
Jeremy, What are the chances the kit will be CARB certed by the shipping date? If it was cretified on, or even shortly after the shipping date (I wouldn't mind waiting), it would put me on the list. [HR][/HR]​ Stevo,
Slim to none. We are simply too busy with everything else that we are trying to finish. Sorry.
Jeremy


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Yea, like a 16v turbo GB I hope!!!!!! If not, I guess I'll look into a Badger GB.


----------



## 98vwgti (Sep 13, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PowerDubs)*

ttt


----------



## red91g60 (Aug 11, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (98vwgti)*

Is a g60 turbo included in this GB? (sorry, i didnt feel like reading through 7 pages to find out)


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (red91g60)*

Josh,
Badger?? Who are they?

quote:[HR][/HR]Is a g60 turbo included in this GB? (sorry, i didnt feel like reading through 7 pages to find out)[HR][/HR]​ 
Sorry, no. This is a GB for 2L 8V's only. G60 Turbo development might happen down the road.
Jeremy


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Jeremy.. how do you want payment on the 15th? Check, MO, credit card? I would give you cash but your so far away.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR] This is a GB for 2L 8V's only. [HR][/HR]​ http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif C'mon 16v GB!!!









Jeremy,...Badgers are a indiviual throttle body setup to work with a standalone or G-60 EMS... On a mild 2.0 16v (PnP, cams, exhaust) they make aprox 200hp.....


[Modified by PowerDubs, 3:46 PM 12-19-2001]


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Jeremy.. how do you want payment on the 15th? Check, MO, credit card? I would give you cash but your so far away.[HR][/HR]​ John,
Cashier's check would be preferred. Thanks.

Josh,

Ah....Josh here clued me in---Badger 5.

Jeremy


----------



## VeeDubBBoy (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Hello vr6? vr6? hello argh maybe next year after this one goes through...everyone should be very serious and follow through on this so matrix can do a vr6 GB after this one is done!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (VeeDubBBoy)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Hello vr6? vr6? hello argh maybe next year after this one goes through...everyone should be very serious and follow through on this so matrix can do a vr6 GB after this one is done!







[HR][/HR]​ VWBoy,
I'll post it here:
This 8V GB is a one-time-only-GB. 
We are NOT doing a GB for the 16V or VR6 kits.
Sorry.
Best regards,
Jeremy 


[Modified by [email protected], 5:46 PM 12-19-2001]


----------



## VeeDubBBoy (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

Damn


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]We are NOT doing a GB for the 16V or VR6 kits.

Jeremy 
[HR][/HR]​
Well, finally the answer comes to light,..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There goes at LEAST one sale..... Badger 5 here I come.....
Thats ok, I know the 8v's need all the help they can get keeping up with the 16v's and Vr6...


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PowerDubs)*

I think we should update the first post with more specific information. Such as, 2.0 turbo kit, payment info and maybe post in there the parts list. Sorry, I'm just tired of reading the same posts & questions over and over again.


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PowerDubs)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We are NOT doing a GB for the 16V or VR6 kits.

Jeremy 
Well, finally the answer comes to light,..... 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
There goes at LEAST one sale..... Badger 5 here I come.....
Thats ok, I know the 8v's need all the help they can get keeping up with the 16v's and Vr6...







[HR][/HR]​Badger5 is more expensive than a Matrix kit even at normal price.. (Right?) Badass either way, but to build an N/A motor is so much more expensive and time consuming for the same end (going fast).


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (jasonyates)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Badger5 is more expensive than a Matrix kit even at normal price.. (Right?) Badass either way, but to build an N/A motor is so much more expensive and time consuming for the same end (going fast).[HR][/HR]​
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















Jeremy


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

quote:[HR][/HR]
Badger5 is more expensive than a Matrix kit even at normal price.. (Right?) Badass either way, but to build an N/A motor is so much more expensive and time consuming for the same end (going fast).[HR][/HR]​
No, the Badger TBs on the last group buy were $1050 shipped to your door, and the guys opted to have them modified to allow vacuum synch ports and to work with brake boosters which brought the price to $1275 shipped to the door. 
Your thinking of the complete kit Badger sells with the engine managment included, (aprox 3k) but the Badgers will work with the G-60 engine management which can be had for very little. Scott Williams is working on getting custom chips burned for this purpose. Or you can use a different EMS of your choice which are avail used for much less cost.


----------



## H2oVento (Mar 18, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

TTT,
Josh take your 16v someplace else


----------



## PerfectSoundGolf (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (H2oVento)*

Alrighty, I'll go to the bank this week http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is anyone gonna get a turbo timer? 
Happy Christmas, drink


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (PerfectSoundGolf)*

You can count me in, I just have to call Matrix again and make sure a couple of things are good. -Chris.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1sickjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You can count me in, I just have to call Matrix again and make sure a couple of things are good. -Chris.[HR][/HR]​ Chris,
What do you need?
Jeremy


----------



## 1sickjetta (Oct 28, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

I'll call.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 30, 2001)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits (1sickjetta)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I'll call.[HR][/HR]​Cool...email works well for me as well.
[email protected]


----------



## jasonyates (Nov 23, 2000)

*Re: GB: on turbo kits ([email protected])*

What are the specs on the turbo that comes with the kit?


----------

